# Stalled Lightroom App on iPad



## Dave Miller (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm running Lightroom CC on a Mac and want to try Lightroom Mobile on my new iPad. I've downloaded the mobile app to my iPad but cannot do anything with it since it is displaying the message "Trial Expired" and it and the app doesn’t work.

Lightroom/ Photoshop are working as normal on the Mac desktop.

Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong?


----------



## RogerB (Apr 13, 2016)

It sounds as if you're not signed in. Touch the LR icon in the top left of the LR mobile screen and a settings panel should slide in from the left.  Does it show your name and say "You're subscribed" at the top of that settings panel? If not if should show an option for you to sign in with your Adobe ID.


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Roger.
Tapping the LR logo shows my name with my email address under and the message Trial expired under that.
I have the option to sign out but nothing else. I have signed out and in again but nothing changes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2016)

You're definitely paying by subscription Dave?  If so, PM me your CC account email address and I'll get someone to check into your account status.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 13, 2016)

To follow up on Victoria's question, are you certain that you've signed into LR mobile with the same Adobe ID that you are using for the CC subscription on your desktop?  I'm sorry if that seems a stupid question, but if by any chance you have more than one Adobe ID that might explain it.

Assuming you have used the correct ID the next thing I would check is that you have the latest version of the LR Mobile App, and if not update it.

Then if it's still not working I'd remove LR Mobile from the iPAD, then install it from the App Store again and try logging in after that.

Good luck!


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Victoria. I'm paying by monthly subs, £8.57


RogerB said:


> To follow up on Victoria's question, are you certain that you've signed into LR mobile with the same Adobe ID that you are using for the CC subscription on your desktop?  I'm sorry if that seems a stupid question, but if by any chance you have more than one Adobe ID that might explain it.
> 
> Assuming you have used the correct ID the next thing I would check is that you have the latest version of the LR Mobile App, and if not update it.
> 
> ...



I haven't been able to sign-in to Lightroom mobile as it is locked as "Trial expired". I have deleated the app and downloaded it again with the same result. I suspect that there is an error with my CC subscription in some way. I shall await the result of Victoria's investigation before doing anything else. Thanks for you interest.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Dave

My contacts said "have checked the email address [removed] & it doesn’t have any active subscription on it."

Sounds like you must have used another email!


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 14, 2016)

That's interesting, I shall investigate further. 
The puzzles of the moment are that I haven't entered an email address into the LR Mobile and why should it tell me that the trial has ended as the trial is supposed to be for 30 days and it hasn't started yet.


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 14, 2016)

I've checked my account details and it has the email address that I gave you and it is marked as verified. My membership category is marked as "Creative Cloud Free Membership" which is bizarre and I suspect the cause of the problem; this even though I have full access to LR and PS as well as all updates under my monthly subscription plan. I will have to contact Adobe and ask them to unravel the problem. 
Thank you for your help, I shall let you know the result.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep, contact customer services.  If they can't track it down, get back to me.


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 14, 2016)

As promised an up-date on my problem.

I contacted Adobe via the "chatter" help line thing and after only 50 minutes or so the matter was resolved. I had to let their operatives take over my desktop remotely in order to unravel the mess that I had made.  As envisaged the fault was mine for apparently I had changed my email address a year or so ago and updated my account to reflect this. My mistake was to confuse my log-in name (the original email address) with my new email address. I had been trying to log-in using my new email as my user name, which of course it isn't.

I guess you may now be as confused as me.

I'm arranging to change the sign on my wall - the one that says "Don't argue with me; I'm always right" to something that is more factually correct, some thing my wife has been telling me to do for 50 years. 

Again, thank you for your help. Now all I have to do is find out how to work the mobile LR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL  Great, thanks for the update!


----------

